# i was just wondering about breeding potbellied to large pigs



## myrandaandkids (Apr 15, 2006)

we are talking about getting a large breed pig to breed with our potbelly male for meat purposes, will this turn out to be larger lean meat pigs or smaller regular pork pigs? it doesnt really matter as it is just for our family, but the lean meat of potbellies is nice had an over fed one once full of more greasy fat than good meat, by the way anyone know how to use the fat? someone told me it was good for cooking, but does anything need to be done to it first or do you just toss a chunk in the pan? :1pig:


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I dont know about the breeding part but you do have to render the fat. Which is heat up the fat till it melts skimm off the yucky stuff ladle off the good clear lard, Not pour, ladle. use the brown parts in the bottom for cracklin cookies or johnny cakes. You may have to heat and skimm the fat a few times to get perfectly clear lard. Youll need low heat. lard can be used in any recipe that calls for shortning.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

It depends on what you breed it to. Any pig if overfed will get fat. There are however genetically "lardy" pigs that preferentially make fat before meat, hence the category of "lard pig". If you get a bacon pig rather than a lard pig you can breed up to a larger size, but it may be somewhat random to what degree the offspring match the size of either parent. It would be odd for the offspring to be significantly larger than either parent. Just watch the growth, save the best for breeders and eat the rest.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm doing this also! I have a 'red hampshire' gilt, which means a mutt, I think, lol. She is a red and white pig - hampshire markings, sort of. She is long, very long. I am trading services with bbbudy - and Porker (the potbelly male) is getting a nice warm vacation in the valley for a visit with Petunia. Petunia is nearly a year old. 

I too am interested in seeing what I end up with with this cross. I will try to pick the best couple of offspring to continue breeding with, and eat the rest. I am going to pick the longest and the largest offspring to keep. If Petunia's attitude is alright, I may do it more than once - if she's a mean sow she's history, and I'll just continue with the offspring. 

Niki


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

The cross has been made many times. Many of the potbelly pigs you see are a cross.


----------



## pyrnad (Jan 22, 2006)

I have done this before, and the meat from the offspring is great. PB boar to a sow(mut) she was pink. I was really pleased with the meat. I am going to do it again this spring.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey, Pyrnad! Approximately how large were the resultant offspring? Did they grow more slowly due to the pb influence? How were their temperaments?

Did you keep any of the offspring to breed, and if so - age/weights? 

Thanks!
Niki


----------



## TurnKey (Aug 11, 2004)

OK- I'm trying to visualize the actual mating. Little man whose back comes up to girlfriends belly. How are they going to complete the act?? :shrug: Or, do you have to do the AI thing? Kinda like the studly little poodle hookin' up with that hot little Labrador down the street.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Pigs do 3 things; root, eat and mate. They'll figure it out. 





TurnKey said:


> OK- I'm trying to visualize the actual mating. Little man whose back comes up to girlfriends belly. How are they going to complete the act?? :shrug: Or, do you have to do the AI thing? Kinda like the studly little poodle hookin' up with that hot little Labrador down the street.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

The resulting pigs from the crosses we raised looked much like any other breed while young. Not any difference in sizes. As they matured they developed into a much fatter hog, not as fat as the guinea but a lot fatter than the other breed.
We crossed ours with hamps. The mature guinea hog is not a small hog, just a lot fatter than most. We never kept a boar guinea, only sows as we didn't want a male guinea hog crossing with the other breeds.


----------

